# SQuonky - SunBox and StattQualm



## kevkev (19/7/16)

Designed in Italy - Made in Switzerland
SunBox and StattQualm

https://www.facebook.com/groups/SQuonky/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (19/7/16)

Is there any more info on this? I can't find anything on it. Facebook group is a closed group.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kevkev (19/7/16)

zadiac said:


> Is there any more info on this? I can't find anything on it. Facebook group is a closed group.


Nothing other than the image, even on the FB Group. Its to be announced.


----------



## zadiac (19/7/16)

kevkev said:


> Nothing other than the image, even on the FB Group. Its to be announced.



Oh, ok. Thanks. Looks interesting though. Please update when you find something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (21/7/16)

Hello, my name is SQuonky. 
I was born in Italy and grew up in Switzerland. I am a bottom feeding atomizer and suitable for dual or single coil. My parents SunBox and StattQualm looked well after me and let me go to discover the world soon. My journey starts in August, maybe we'll meet.
SQuonky.

SunBox and StattQualm







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (21/7/16)

Looks like its releasing in August. Just hope that the 'beauty' ring thing is removable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stephen (22/7/16)

This is feedback from one of the guys who has been using the prototype for the past 10 months. He says prepare to be amazed, However if it's released to the market at anything less then 125 Euro I'll be amazed

Best squonking atty I ever had the pleasure to enjoy, and I've been squonking for 5 years + ... back when squonking was unpopular and mostly unheard of ...and a Reo + debridged 306 + cannon DT was (Imho) the ultimate vape ... And I tried most squonking attys ever since

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (22/7/16)

kevkev said:


> Looks like its releasing in August. Just hope that the 'beauty' ring thing is removable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I don't think that's a "beauty ring thing". Looks to me like it could be the juice well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (22/7/16)

Looks a little like a BF Le Magister atty to me.


----------



## stevie g (22/7/16)

Drip tip looks very wide, wide enough to warm your teeth with vapor. I hate wide bore drip tips.


----------



## kevkev (8/8/16)

They shared a pic of the deck, looks different. Genesis Styled Bottom Fed atty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (8/8/16)

Right. That's a no for me. Deck looks stupid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## kevkev (8/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Right. That's a no for me. Deck looks stupid.



Yup. Same here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen (8/8/16)

Agreed that deck looks too complicated. For me squonking is about simplicity.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caveman (8/8/16)

zadiac said:


> Right. That's a no for me. Deck looks stupid.


I'm still trying to figure out how it works :/


----------



## spiv (3/10/16)

Seems like it's available for purchase
http://sunboxstore.tictail.com/product/squonky


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/16)

And a real gift at R1,840 before shipping, duty and Vat!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (3/10/16)

lol.........R917 for 4 of the bottles and that's before shipping. Talking about daylight robbery. These guys are crazy. I'll pass.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spiv (3/10/16)

To be honest, I didn't even see the price. 
Guess we'll all wait for the SXK clone. haha.


----------

